# My ride



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Okay, finally figured out how to post pictures and such. So here is my Sentra. Nothing special yet, except for the fresh side skirts that just came in yesterday. Sorry the lighting is crappy, I had to take these quick cause my mom needs the cam for ebay. Tell me what you think!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Looks like a clean car. Good luck with the skirts and all future mods.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ive said it 100 times...


SLAM DAT MOFO!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> ive said it 100 times...
> 
> 
> SLAM DAT MOFO!



Hehe, yeah, that will happen after the SE wheels get put on!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> Hehe, yeah, that will happen after the SE wheels get put on!


GOOD


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

*My Ride (UPDATED)*

Got the skirts and tint on. I've run out of sufficient funds to refinish the SE wheels I got from some junkyards. I should have that done by this summer.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bach42T said:


>


Looks like my car 3 years ago


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks nice with the skirts. Damn you found se rims on a junkyard, i wish i can find some aorund here. Keep us posted, good luck.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice and simple. cant go wrong


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Shift1.6 said:


> Looks nice with the skirts. Damn you found se rims on a junkyard, i wish i can find some aorund here. Keep us posted, good luck.


Yeah.... I found them on car-part.com. Had to go to a jy in Mississippi to get 3 (the computer said they had 4 though) and then I had to go to another one close to me here in Florida to get the only other one they had. They aren't perfect and do have some curbage that needs to be filed down, but I think they will look good with the Duplicolor Graphite and clear coat. Dark wheels I think will look good with the dark tint.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> Got the skirts and tint on. I've run out of sufficient funds to refinish the SE wheels I got from some junkyards. I should have that done by this summer.


i wish i had some SE sides


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Did the molding , doorhandles, and mirrors come painted from the factory or did you have them painted? If they come prepainted anyone know if its just 1999 versions? Instead of having mine painted i might just buy them prepainted in KN4 color.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Neil said:


> Did the molding , doorhandles, and mirrors come painted from the factory or did you have them painted? If they come prepainted anyone know if its just 1999 versions? Instead of having mine painted i might just buy them prepainted in KN4 color.


The GXE-LE package came with body-colored side moldings and door handles. I believe the GLE model had colored trim. Apart from Nissan discontinuing the sunroof option on the GXE, mine came fully-loaded with the fogs and mudguards, though I had to get SE mudguards for the front when I got the skirts.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> i wish i had some SE sides


I wish I could afford to slam dat mofo


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Ahhh thats probably why I never saw them before, I dont think I've ever seen a GXE-LE model. I'll do a search

Thanks


----------

